# Dog Transport Groups (non-GSD)



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all! We have a bit of a situation with our county humane society - we don't have a transport network established for out of state (or really, out of county) rescue situations. 

For instance, our humane society was notified that two of the dogs chipped from the HS vet are in a shelter in Georgia. Their time is out. We have no way to transport them here to save them and they are mixed breeds (beagle mix is one, chocolate lab is the other). We are near a military base, and these are dogs belonging to a military family. The man is overseas, and the wife is refusing to pick the dogs up from the shelter. 

So, the question is - how do we get someone from GA to pull and hold them, we'll send the money for that and vet certificates, and then how do we set up a transport from GA to MO? 

TIA.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

There is information here you may want to look at:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=53&PHPSESSID=

If you check out the transport requests, you will see how a transport run is mapped. Good transports are normally monitored by the coordinator - meaning that transporters call in whenever the passengers change hands.

In terms of the pull, you should post where the dogs are located and see if a rescue here has members close enough to help you out.

dd


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Angela, Here is an excellent forum I belong to...I would post your story/request here!! It's a forum dedicated to Saving animals in GA...so you will get advice/help here!!

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Where in GA are these dogs?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I will add this. Those folks that are willing to transport are perhaps more important then us rescue folks. They get the dogs to us, involved in rescue, and transport is time consuming, and for those that fund those own expenses, obviousely not cheap.

My hunch is anyone that would be willing to transport can find groups in there specific states that would be willing to welcome you with open arms.


----------

